# Most aggravating Burner to Startup



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

When I was still green it had to be an Iron Fireman. What is yours?


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Gettinit said:


> When I was still green it had to be an Iron Fireman. What is yours?


 The iron fireman is number one even if its not modified with a Carlin ignitor,flexiable rajah connectors, a cad cell and honeywell oil primary control. Which is connected to a pump with a valve on delay! Should have taken a picture of the frankenburner! All components from 1950 through 2000, now she no longer evolves just maintained like a cuban jalopy!:laughing: Excellent post! :thumbsup:


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Gas? Midco economite! #2 !:thumbup:


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

pilot light said:


> Gas? Midco economite!:thumbup:


I have not come across one of those yet.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

As far as that style of burners go I really like the Aerco design above all that I have worked on.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Gettinit said:


> I have not come across one of those yet.


 She is a little darling! 7800 honeywell for the control, air proving switch too boot! Internal sail switch, an external ignition transformer a solenoid gas relay and a simply complex burner assembly! All for 500000 btu! Good news its on a flame rod. No love for the look either! Its no weishaupt or riello! I do have the parts catolog and numbers for her! :thumbsup:


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Gettinit said:


> As far as that style of burners go I really like the Aerco design above all that I have worked on.


 Aerco is a walk in the park bro!:thumbup:


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

pilot light said:


> Aerco is a walk in the park bro!:thumbup:


Ain't it great?! They need to do something with their damn gas valves though. 2" is Stupid for every installation. I won't go there.:whistling2:


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

I was thinking aero wrong burner!


----------



## TraTech (Jan 22, 2012)

Mine was today,maxon gun burner 
Wouldn't stay lit to save my life. Pilot lit fine and main burner fired but only stayed lit for 15 sec and the the ssov snapped shut. Uv scanner was bang on with a strong signal right up till it dropped out, gas pressures were all good across the valve train, finally had to adjust the firing rate so it would light a little higher on low fire and it didn't drop out. Running at 1.77 mbtu now, screams like a jet engine.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

TraTech said:


> Mine was today,maxon gun burner
> Wouldn't stay lit to save my life. Pilot lit fine and main burner fired but only stayed lit for 15 sec and the the ssov snapped shut. Uv scanner was bang on with a strong signal right up till it dropped out, gas pressures were all good across the valve train, finally had to adjust the firing rate so it would light a little higher on low fire and it didn't drop out. Running at 1.77 mbtu now, screams like a jet engine.


Most of the Maxons around here are on ovens. Never had a problem with one of those. What was your O2? New burner?


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

#3. the old Hansa oil burners!:no: Followed by #4 Old gas weisshaupts on the satronic control.:thumbsup:


----------



## gtmechanic (Feb 15, 2009)

Nothing beats Iron Fireman. The worst burner ever.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

gtmechanic said:


> Nothing beats Iron Fireman. The worst burner ever.


:laughing: Being fair, once it is set up, they will run like nobodies business. With all of those linkages you can do whatever you want with it.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Weishaupt when it drives backwards to purge and then stays there!:blink:


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Gas pressure vs air vs flame signal and spark gap on a riello 40 !Oil Carlin Jacobs ladder electodes and the two stages! :thumbup:


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

The best two stage oil burner? #1 Becketts! :thumbup:


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Boy, ain't this an old timers thread :laughing:

1 - GE down fired oil burner
2 - Thatcher Rotary
3 - Waterman Waterbury
4 - Arco
5 - Interburner
6 - Nu-Way cast iron from about 1930. You had to have woman hands to get the electrode leads off the ignitors and stand on your head doing it.

Side note, If any of you guys run across any of these old gems and are going to toss them, let me know. I have a bit of a museum of old oil and gas burners going.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Boy, ain't this an old timers thread :laughing:
> 
> 1 - GE down fired oil burner
> 2 - Thatcher Rotary
> ...


Well, what's your favorite linkageless manufacturer? Now that's a little younger....


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Boy, ain't this an old timers thread :laughing:
> 
> 1 - GE down fired oil burner
> 2 - Thatcher Rotary
> ...


 No "Fireman" coal stoker ?


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

pilot light said:


> The best two stage oil burner? #1 Becketts! :thumbup:


Do you prefer two nozzles at a set psi or one nozzle and a variable psi?


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

The midco 400-33! Midco economite!


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Gettinit said:


> Do you prefer two nozzles at a set psi or one nozzle and a variable psi?


 2 nozzles !


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

pilot light said:


> The midco 400-33! Midco economite!


I this your favorite linkage-less? I meant Honeywell or Siemans or...


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

pilot light said:


> Seimens


Nothing posted.....ok, it posted after I posted....lol


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Gettinit said:


> Nothing posted.....ok, it posted after I posted....lol


 Ya I was trying to download the digital weishaupt mission accomplished


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

pilot light said:


>


 Easiest start up!:yes:


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Do you use a laptop to start it up or use the pad?


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

pilot light said:


> Easiest start up!:yes:


It is amazing how precise they are!


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Gettinit said:


> It is amazing how precise they are!


 Never started one up just heard how sweet they are couple of buddys have pretty cool!


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

pilot light said:


> Never started one up just heard how sweet they are couple of buddys have pretty cool!


I used the software some, it is really cool. If emory serves I think you can change it as little as a tenth of a degree. You think, bull, and then you can watch you combustion change after being settled for 10 minutes!


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Gettinit said:


> I used the software some, it is really cool. If emory serves I think you can change it as little as a tenth of a degree. You think, bull, and then you can watch you combustion change after being settled for 10 minutes!


 Ya both my buddies said it blew there minds how awesome it was I told them to call me next time so I could check it out!:thumbup:Thats seimens aint it?


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

number 2 best!


----------

